
“Things 3” Released - uptown
https://culturedcode.com/things/
======
evgen
Add one more to the 'this should have been out two years ago' crowd. Early
Things user (mostly via the iOS apps), stuck around through one long wait
cycle for a major rev, but the long periods of stagnation in releases
eventually pushed me elsewhere. GTD/productivity systems like this are very
sticky. Once I commit and spend the time moving to a system I am unlikely to
move to another, but once I leave I am probably never going to come back. Too
bad, because when it first came out Things was a major improvement to the
hacked-together options people were using at the time, but the more I look
back on my time with Things the more convinced I am that they should have
spent less time aiming for perfect and more time GTD.

~~~
tedmiston
Just curious to hear if you have switched to something like OmniFocus?

~~~
evgen
I actually went from Things to OmniFocus and am currently using a somewhat
hacked collection of Todoist, Asana, & IFTTT.

------
crgwbr
Things was one of the first Mac apps I ever bought. For some reason, though,
the last few years I've settled into a mix of Apple Reminders for personal
things and Redmine for Work. I hate todo list fiddling, but this does look
tempting to try out.

------
heavymark
I remember when Things 1 was released and how much I loved it at the time.
Unfortunately it quickly looked dated, especially by version 2 where the UI
felt ancient. Version 3 looks quite modern and streamlined and more enjoyable
than the current just in the space, ToDoist. However where ToDoist shines is
how it integrates with nearly everything. Things appears to lack all of those
integrations and doesn't even have quick entry intelligence like Reminders,
Fantastical, Google Calendar, iCal, etc where you can say "Take out trash
tomorrow at 8pm" and have it automatically parse the date and time. Things
does not appear to do that sadly. Though the biggest issue with any reminder
app is the apple limitation that makes it so you can't set a third party
reminder app for Siri use. And 9/10 times its easier to do a quick siri
reminder, than open up an app. Things 3 can integrated with a single iCloud
reminder list, but with a major limitation, in that it can't import any
reminders with locations. So everytime you say, remind me to do x when i get
home, or when I leave work, etc will not be imported.

Reminders has seen little to no love in years, like Mail and Calendar as third
party apps have blossomed but held back but lack of native integrations. Let's
hope next month Apple announces either major updates to it's core apps to
catch up with competitors or allows users to set third party apps as default.

In the meantime time I think this app may be DOA which is sad since it looks
great but but a year or two late to the game.

------
altern8tif
Has this been 3 years in the making?

Looks great, but I wished they had released it earlier. I'm pretty much
settled into my Omnifocus workflow now.

~~~
Spartan-S63
I also use OmniFocus, but with their infrequency of updates and their lack of
Touchbar support, I might be tempted to try out Things 3 and see if it works
better for me. Then again, I might just be naively using OmniFoucs, so it
might be better to try to modify my workflow before looking for alternatives.

------
k-mcgrady
I remember Things as one of the first apps I used when I switched to Mac. It
was great at the time but I've moved on since. Really tempted to try the new
version out as those guys tend to design/develop really nice products but I'm
kind of happy with my post-it note todo system for now.

------
jxy
For those of you complaining about infrequent updates here, why do you need
frequent update for a GTD/TODO management system?

I would prefer a relative stable system that I don't have to readapt myself
to.

Disclaimer: I use a combination of Omnifocus and Task Warrior.

~~~
thirdsun
I'm also one of those users that would have loved to see more frequent updates
but to be fair they were always on top of new features in Apple's iOS updates:
Split screen, watch app, today widgets, etc. - so while major updates are rare
at Cultured Code the app was anything but abandoned and smaller features were
available fast.

